# booting other systems



## fluca1978 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
a trivial question: can the FreeBSD boot loader loads other operating systems? And if not, why does not FreeBSD use something like grub (I guess a license issue)?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, it can load other operating systems. It wouldn't be of much use if it couldn't.

Grub can't be added to the base OS because of licensing issues.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 13, 2011)

A little hint for the configuration?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

There's nothing to configure, boot0cfg(8).


----------



## astralfx (Oct 17, 2011)

I have Windows 7, Linux Ununtu (old) and FreeBSD all on the GRUB boot loader. But I actually went on Linux and installed GRUB overwriting FreeBSD's bootloader & GRUB allows multiple OS boots well it chainloads them which means GRUB will run it's boot, and when an option is chosen that OS's boot will then load up.


----------

